# Finally got the answer I wanted....



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Well, first I want to thank everyone in my last thread that didn't mince words and got me out of my funk. :sleeping: I took very drastic measures and my husband told me that there was someone else. I lost it and jumped out of his huge Kenwork truck, high heels and all,oh and while still moving cause he wouldn't stop and let me out, but I didn't break a hip so there's the silver lining....(I wanted him to be honest with me for 2 months thus the crazy exit!!!)

I finally got the truth out of him by telling him I got a lawyer to release his text messages by court order and that the copy of everything he said was on there!!....Yep..pretty crazy... (I saw a very incriminating text on his phone about him 'wanting a no strings attached affair') I tried everything from searching his phone and computer, but to no avail! 
He even tried to convince me that someone hacked his phone, and my heart kinda bought it but my head haunted me relentlessly! (Oh the power of a women's intuition!!!):smthumbup:
I got desperate so, thus the crazy story...He's texted me only 4 times since today...Please tell me what rules to follow now? I know for a fact that the day he moved but he has not seen her. *Oh the gift of spy wear* but where do I go from here? We have one child together and 2 of mine from a previous marriage. The last month has been good, other than the lie which was slowly killing me. 
Thanks everyone...I need help...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

What do you want or do you even know yet?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

He'd be kicked the hell out. Maybe in a month or two I would want to talk to him again.


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

To be honest I feel some sense of relief..other than that, I'm very numb....Why does affairs hurt so darn bad??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

How bad was the truth? How long did it last?


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Apparently they didnt sleep together but I don't know...he wants to come 'home' tonight and FINALLY tell me everything....I'm worried about what he's will tell me cause I'm supposed to already know because the texts that I received....Oh the stupid lies!!!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck the recovery!! I always love the "he'd be kicked out" post.......Idk in my house I pay 90% of the bills no one is li ling me out if I don't choose to go no matter what I did !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainey Okay (May 9, 2012)

beachbabe said:


> To be honest I feel some sense of relief..other than that, I'm very numb....Why does affairs hurt so darn bad??


For me, affairs hurt because you have been lied to by the person you should trust the most. Once your reality shifts like that you are never the same. The numbness for me was replaced by pain and sadness. 
You will need to talk to him eventually, might as well be sooner than later.
Peace


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

beachbabe said:


> Apparently they didnt sleep together but I don't know...he wants to come 'home' tonight and FINALLY tell me everything....I'm worried about what he's will tell me cause I'm supposed to already know because the texts that I received....Oh the stupid lies!!!


This is an exercise in futility.

He`s gonna lie, his attitude thus far is the exact attitude of a seasoned player.

Just for fun though when he tells you he didn`t sleep with her tell him the texts show otherwise.

See what happens.


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Just an update....my husband just came by and told me the truth for a change....Get this...he had been sexting his ex girlfriend who was his first and hers apparently....she messaged him on FACEBOOK, that is how it started! DON'T EVEN GO THERE WITH THAT!!!
I kicked him out...seriously the crying got to me...where the hell was he when I was crying for the last 2 months!
He is sick too....wow pay back is a b**ch!
I guess he sent pictures of his manhood....yuck!
I sound bitter...I kinda am!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

It`s more likely he just told you "some" of the truth hoping it`d be enough to appease you because he knew he was busted.

Rule of thumb is whatever "truth" they tell you multiply by ten and you`re closer to the "real" truth.

I`m betting he admitted to the sexting and pic texting because he thought you already knew that stuff from your earlier bluff.

He`s only telling you what he thinks you already know.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm trying to picture you bailing from the truck in heels. That's certainly has style, if not grace! Kudos to you.

As for him, he sounds like you could do much much better than him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So was that a "dump truck"?


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> So was that a "dump truck"?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Yes very similar to that...the cab is 5 ft off the ground! I was worried people seen me because it was in a grocery store roadway...now I kinda wish some one did...lol It is amazing what adrenaline does!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

beachbabe said:


> Yes very similar to that...the cab is 5 ft off the ground! I was worried people seen me because it was in a grocery store roadway...now I kinda wish some one did...lol It is amazing what adrenaline does!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was trying to make a joke... you 'dumped' him.... so it was a 'dump truck'. I guess it was not clear


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> So was that a "dump truck"?


LOL, oh dont you just love the back seat drivers.. haha Even though HE was behind the wheel she's the one who dumped the load... Must had been a load of Sh*t he was packing, and she just couldnt stand the looks of it any longer.. 


Sorry for the jokes but trying to lightn the hurt a little bite.. Laughter is better for you than the tears... 


Hope it gets better for you SOON...


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh...dump truck! Lol...I must have fallen to not catch that...my apology!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Good luck the recovery!! I always love the "he'd be kicked out" post.......Idk in my house I pay 90% of the bills no one is li ling me out if I don't choose to go no matter what I did !!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


paying 90% of the bills is no justification for screwing around.

that 90% can just as easily go to alimony and child support.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

I am in R. D-day was 29 Nov. 2011. My wife thinks I know more then I really do. Both with her EA in 2010 (sex texting), she thinks I got all the texts or most of them, while in fact I could get none (tried but Verizon you need a court order and I could not get one) and then her EA/PA in 2011. Even this weekend i told her that people talked and she went into more details. Honestly, I do not feel good about lying to her about what I know, but after the 1,000's of lies she told me, over and over again I feel right in telling her that I know more than I know. It has been about the only way I have gotten her to open up.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sad that your wife is so pathological Thorburn. She's lucky she has you because most guys would have dumped her long ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

